# A Cougar and a wolf.



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 17, 2005)

Another day trip to a small private zoo in Caledonia, just south of Hamilton., took so many shots, i will need to break this day up into 2 threads., wow this was fun!  tough lighting conditions.. all of their caged areas were in the dark shade., and then I had to shoot through 2 fences., uggg! 

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8  this is one for John E.  





Thanks for looking!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, of all these the second in particular does NOT suggest you had to photograph through two fences! That one looks like you were right there, eye in eye with the puma that is coming up on you --- me???? :shock:

And then it even bares its teeth at us! Whoa! (Very nice capture!!!)

May I take the wolf-photo to give it to my daughter? She so loves wolves, and I don't think she's ever seen any in a relaxed position such as this one.


----------



## John E. (Sep 18, 2005)

Great shots raymond, such  marvelous animals to view. Must have been quite the thrill for daisy to see them, I know I do everytime I see such creatures. Looks like  you caught the cougar in a private moment in the first.


----------



## LeadSister (Sep 18, 2005)

Very nice!  I love big cat pictures.  They are so adorable.  I love the upclose face picture and the one under it.  

Pamela


----------



## Canoncan (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow Raymond these are all sweet shots. Number 2 is killer.


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice shots Raymond !


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 18, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Well, of all these the second in particular does NOT suggest you had to photograph through two fences! That one looks like you were right there, eye in eye with the puma that is coming up on you --- me???? :shock:
> 
> And then it even bares its teeth at us! Whoa! (Very nice capture!!!)
> 
> May I take the wolf-photo to give it to my daughter? She so loves wolves, and I don't think she's ever seen any in a relaxed position such as this one.



please help yourself LaFoto, your daughter is welcome to anything I shoot., and please scan her work some time so we can see it??


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 18, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Well, of all these the second in particular does NOT suggest you had to photograph through two fences! That one looks like you were right there, eye in eye with the puma that is coming up on you --- me???? :shock:
> 
> And then it even bares its teeth at us! Whoa! (Very nice capture!!!)
> 
> May I take the wolf-photo to give it to my daughter? She so loves wolves, and I don't think she's ever seen any in a relaxed position such as this one.



please help yourself LaFoto, your daughter is welcome to anything I shoot., and please scan her work some time so we can see it??

and thanks everyone!


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 18, 2005)

seems i missed this from all the moves 

love 2 and 4 but they're all great captures Raymond. how do you find all these great spots?


----------



## ClarkKent (Sep 18, 2005)

Great work


----------



## Mansi (Sep 19, 2005)

love # 2 & 5 awesome shots Raymond    
:thumbsup:


----------



## alexecho (Sep 19, 2005)

Two fences and you managed to get such good photo's? Very impressed. Love the close up, and the one showing us his teeth.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks again everyone!

Jon,, I have known of these places we go for years, I just never got there.. having Daisy here, and motivated to show her around got me off my a**.. hehehe., We are now searching the net for other wildlife natural settings, many bird watchers post threads in similar forums as this one.


----------



## Randog (Sep 19, 2005)

Great shots Raymond, Love 2,5,and 7


----------



## Chiller (Sep 19, 2005)

Awesome Raymond  Man.. I missed this first time around.    All of these are just amazing.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks Randog and Chiller, .. could a mod delete one of my accidental doulbe posts?


----------



## pursuer (Sep 19, 2005)

Killer series, those are photos to be proud of.


----------



## dalebe (Sep 19, 2005)

this is a great series, they are such beautiful creatures to be respected, love it!


----------



## Calliope (Sep 20, 2005)

Very nice captures as usual.  Lovely animals!


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 20, 2005)

I love that 1st and 5th shots the best. Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I was so happy when I opened up these shots in PS, as I was sure most of them were going to be junk., due to the low shutter speeds, and my shakey hands., but I did end up with a few that are ok.


----------

